# High Pressure Metal Halide



## Fretless (Mar 13, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-watt-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light-beats-HPS-MH-w_W0QQitemZ260096185217QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem

    Yet another initialism, HPMH.  
  Many growers report higher quality bud with MH than HPS, but of lower yield.  According to The Rosenthal as well this is true, that you get at least the same quality, if not better, but a lower yield due to the MH being not as bright.  But HPMH nearly closes that gap.  I wonder why it hasn't caught on? 
    The ebay dealer above seems to know their ****.  But I see too much severe feedback, terrible packing, broken and used equipment being delivered.  Has anyone bought from them?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 14, 2007)

I haven't heard of many people using the bulbs but from what i understand it has a 600 HPS with a 400 MH in the same bulb... however if it were me i would skip that over priced bulb and just get a hortilux or even a Sunleaves Optilume , or AgroSun Gold.... those combo bulbs are way overpriced and i hear they get HOT...


----------



## Dada (Mar 14, 2007)

I have heard that they get hot, too. I also heard that they don't last as long as either a MH or HPS -- about 1/3 shorter lifespan -- but that may be because of the horizontal mounting. Haven't used these myself, though, so can't give you personal experience. BTW, an e-Bay feedback rating of 98% is not too shabby. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from someone with a 98% rating unless he or she had a bunch of very recent negatives all at once -- which this person does not. 

That said, many of these light sellers on e-Bay give a whole lot of hype about their ballasts, their reflectors, their lights, and so on. Not sure how much I trust all of that. Plus, you did realize that this is a *vertical* fixture, didn't you? I wouldn't mind using a vertical fixture as supplementary lighting, but would be reluctant to use it in place of a light OVER my plants. I guess this might partly depend on your grow room setup. If you have a very short grow area, this might be worth a try. OTOH, if you have enough height, what makes you want to go with a vertical fixture?


----------



## Fretless (Mar 14, 2007)

98% positive seems great.  Just looking though it though, it looked padded because there are numerous instances of the exact same text in all caps, all positive, listed 4 or 5 times in a row.  Then, when you get to a negative one, the actual text of the feedback is so horrible that you can't imagine doing business with them.
   Yeah, I'm not going for HPMH.


----------



## Dada (Mar 15, 2007)

It is hard to pad on e-Bay because only feedback from unique buyers or sellers gets figured into the percentage. Comments still show up from repeat buyers/sellers on the feedback list, but once you leave feedback for someone, positive or negative, your future positives or negatives won't become part of his or her percentage, no matter how many transactions you have with that person.


----------

